# Oh snap. Eel/drill-Sextional and now this



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Finally pulled the trigger. Painted 5' sections to track length. Hope it helps. But MF it's been two weeks and not one sewer call.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

How do you lift that thing? Looks heavy.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

First Job with it was Lucky. No stairs. Pulled a toilet. Went up the stack a few times then first time in the correct direction, wham-line opens. 
Ok-go to 45' and pull back. Some roots. Ok
One more time with a 3 which is all that would fit through this closet bend. 
Pulled a fookin pistol rod cable. 
25 fookin feet long disneys tangled all up in that line. Ha! 
Auto feed is slow. F that auto feed. 
The one bonus is I painted the cable so I knew where 50' was. Whatever. It's no sextional machine. 
I will continue with the K-7500 for a while and see what I think.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Don't you hate it when some idiot ahead of you doesn't admit he F**cked up.:furious:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Roto-Rooter said:


> Don't you hate it when some idiot ahead of you doesn't admit he F**cked up.:furious:


It may have been the home owner or the plumber told the home owner about it but the line was open so the home owner didn't want any other work done.

I had a sewer we had rodded a few times in the past but nothing major plugged like 2 to 3 years apart.. One day I was rodding the line got it open and as I was rolling up the cable a twisted up cable came out of the clean out. I was thinking oh sheet, my cable turned around on itself. As I was pulling out more of this twisted mess I realized the cable I was pulling out was 5/8" Spartan cable, the cable I use is 3/4" So we keep pulling both cables out. 

There was 75 feet of this 5/8 cable that was wrapped up with mine. I showed it to the home owner and they told me " Oh yea that was about 15 years ago I rented a rod and the cable broke." I asked them how come they never told me about this. They just forgot till I ended up getting tangled up with it and pulled it out.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

That's awesome Ron! 
We pulled 25' or more' of 3/4 spartan out more than once like
"surprise!". Best hitch the truck up and stay the f out of the way when it comes out.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Home owners never forget or lie! Or tell you about those little things.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

KoleckeINC said:


> That's awesome Ron!
> We pulled 25' or more' of 3/4 spartan out more than once like
> "surprise!". Best hitch the truck up and stay the f out of the way when it comes out.


I had this happen a couple times when I first started working for a Co,
out of the USAF told h/o and reported to my boss, :whistling2:
he told me in the future to keep my mouth shut not make other plumbers 
look bad, and that anyway our Co, was the last one on that job before


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> I had this happen a couple times when I first started working for a Co,
> out of the USAF told h/o and reported to my boss, :whistling2:
> he told me in the future to keep my mouth shut not make other plumbers
> look bad, and that anyway our Co, was the last one on that job before


Hahahahaha,man you never know do ya:laughing:


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

KoleckeINC said:


> Finally pulled the trigger. Painted 5' sections to track length. Hope it helps. But MF it's been two weeks and not one sewer call.


How much did that unit cost???what kind of cable are you running with it???where did you buy it at??i know,a lot of ???s


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey there sparky! I paid 2400 for it with 100' of 3/4" innercore from some gentleman who had a business re selling open box items. The guy had a 75' garage with a lot of things for sale inside.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

KoleckeINC said:


> Hey there sparky! I paid 2400 for it with 100' of 3/4" innercore from some gentleman who had a business re selling open box items. The guy had a 75' garage with a lot of things for sale inside.


Nice machine and good buy imo


----------

